# "Incorrect Disc Format"



## jennl (Oct 30, 2009)

I just bought a 20" LCD tv with a built- in dvd player. It is a " Go Video" from Soyo Group Inc. (now bankrupt!...go figure). Every time I try to play a dvd I get the message "incorrect disc format." I have read the manual insode and out, but I am unable to figure out what I am doing wrong. Any thoughts?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you putting a standard commercial DVD into the machine?
and putting it in the correct way round?


----------



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello

dvd's are basically formatted two different ways. depends on where you live.(or where the dvd player was made) 
here is some info http://www.sjbproductions.com/web_pages/tip_video/ntsc_pal.htm

good luck
hope this helps


----------



## jennl (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## jennl (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, standard dvds and in the right way


----------

